# 10% off all protein & snack bars!!



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 23, 2019)

*We are offering 10% OFF to anyone that would like to try any of our Protein or Snack Bars!

There is no minimum order required BUT $50 orders receive access to the VIP Lounge, with your chance to win $1000s in Prizes throughout the year!!*

*USE CODE BARS10 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ORDER!

HERE IS A DIRECT LINK: SHOP NOW!

THIS CODE IS VALID UNTIL 02/25 6am EST!

Remember to email [email protected] with your order # to gain access to the VIP Lounge!*


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Feb 24, 2019)

*Members that have placed orders be sure to email us your username to receive access to the VIP!! We are receiving orders from those using the forum as the referral but are not requesting VIP access!

Last day for 10% OFF all Protein and snack bars! Get your orders in now!!

There is no minimum order required BUT $50 orders receive access to the VIP Lounge, with your chance to win $1000s in Prizes throughout the year!!*

*USE CODE BARS10 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ORDER!

HERE IS A DIRECT LINK: SHOP NOW!

THIS CODE IS VALID UNTIL 02/25 6am EST!

Remember to email [email protected] with your order # to gain access to the VIP Lounge!*


----------

